# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Mijn vrouw wil zelden seks

## Anoniem D

Hallo,

Ik ben een man en heb jullie raad if tips nodig.

Ik en mn vrouw zijn 5 jaar getrouwd, 27 en 28 jaar oud.
Hebben 2 schatten van dochters, 6 en 3 jaar.
We hebben een droom relatie, houden enorm van elkaar. Ze is echt mn droomprinses.

Maar sedert edn tijd hebben we nauwelijks seks. Ik spreek toch al over een oeriode van een paar jaar.
Mijn vrouw verzweeg mij dat het pijn deed als ik haar penetreerde. 
We contacteerden de dokter en die zei dat ze bij het vrijen niet voldoende vocht aanmaakte, en ik zo haar vagina verwonde en schaade. Ze raade ons glijmiddel aan.
Mijn vrouw is tevreden van het resultaat, geen pijn en de seks is zo zalig als vroeger zegt ze, ik metk dit zelf ook aan haar. Hoe ze geniet, hoe ze mee doet, hoe ze ook zelf de sekspartij in handen neemt...

Maar toch is het zo dat we nauwelijks seks hebben.
Ze wil wel meer zegt ze maar het gebeurd niet.
In het meest positieve geval is het 1 keer per maand, maar het soms dat ee 2, 3 zelfs 4 maand over gaan.

Ik heb het hier zeer moeilijk mee...

Heeft er iemand tips voor mij?

Dank om dit te lezen en hoop op reacties.

----------


## Anoniem D

Is er misschien een manier om ons seksleven in een andere richting te sturen, nieuwe ervaringen opdoen?
Om ons seksleven spannend te maken? Heeft iemand hier tips over?

Nogmaals bedankt...

----------


## Adike

2 Kinderen slurpen tijd en energie. Probeer met zijn tweeën tijd te reserveren en dingen te doen waar jullie allebei plezier in hebben. Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik nog bij de homeopathische middelen kunnen kijken bij een consult.

----------


## ikke64

Adike. Welk middel zou het libido van de vrouw dan, kunnen, stimuleren?

----------


## Adike

Een homeopathisch middel wordt uitgezocht op o.a. bijkomende klachten, dus is er zo geen homeopathisch middel te adviseren. Daarnaast bekijk ik bijv. de voeding, waardoor ook veel klachten kunnen ontstaan. Maar dan moet ik echt er tijd voor uit trekken. Deze blokkade wil ik met jullie oplossen.

----------


## Flogiston

Wel oppassen met homeopathische middelen. Er zijn uitstekende middelen die prima helpen, maar er zijn ook een heleboel middelen die niets doen. Er zijn zelfs middelen die het lichaam langzaam vergiftigen. Op korte termijn merk je daar niets van, op lange termijn helaas wel, maar dan is het al te laat.

Zelfs al krijg je een middel dat niets doet, dan nog is dat schadelijk omdat je de onderliggende oorzaak niet aanpakt.

Zelfs ervaren homeopathen schrijven regelmatig onwerkzame of schadelijke middelen voor. Pas dus goed op met wat je doet.

----------


## Adike

Ik hoop dat deze ondeskundige hetze van Flogiston stopt en hij zich houdt aan onderwerpen waar hij verstand van heeft. Ik heb nog nooit zoveel onzin gehoord uit één mond. 

Een homeopathisch middel hoort voorgeschreven te worden door een homeopaat, dus dan bent u bij mij aan het goede adres. Bezorg homeopathie geen slechte naam bij verkeerd gebruik, een homeopathisch middel mag bijv. nooit langdurig gebruikt worden. Een homeopathisch middel zet het lichaam aan tot genezen. Iedere genezer doet zijn best om een zo goed mogelijke behandeling in te zetten, een genezer heeft nooit honderd procent resultaat. Maar ongefundeerd geneesmiddelen afkraken is dom.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik geef een algemene tip. Een tip waarvan ik kan aantonen dat die goed gefundeerd is.

Als antwoord krijg ik hier een persoonlijke aanval.

Je gaat totaal niet in op wat ik zeg. Probeer je eens op de boodschap te richten, in plaats van de boodschapper neer te sabelen.

Probeer open te staan voor het feit dat ik de homeopathie een warm hart toedraag. Ik wil de homeopathie graag verbeteren. Tegelijkertijd kan en wil ik niet ontkennen dat er rotte appels tussen zitten. Daarom probeer ik de homeopathie te verbeteren door die rotte appels er tussenuit te halen. Wat je overhoudt is dan een stuk beter van kwaliteit dan het rare mengelmoesje van werkzame en onwerkzame middelen dat we nu zien.

Dit gezegd hebbende, nu terug naar het onderwerp. Ik zie dat je alleen mij probeert neer te halen. Over mijn boodschap heb je niets te zeggen. Die staat dus nog fier overeind. En daar gaat het om.

Stel je alsjeblieft open voor extra informatie. En als de boodschap je niet bevalt, zeg dat dan gewoon. Richt je op de boodschap. Daar kunnen we dan gewoon een open en eerlijk gesprek over aangaan. Dat lijkt mij een stuk positiever dan proberen de benen onder de boodschapper vandaan te trappen.

----------


## Willem01

Helaas lijkt me dit een zinloze discussie.
Homeopathen zijn nog geen homeopathische artsen, oftewel reguliere artsen die homeopathie en/of acupunctuur in de dagelijkse praktijk brengen. 
De 'niet-arts' moet erg oppassen niet vergeleken te worden met het 'kruidenvrouwtje'. In de middeleeuwen vaan de heks.

Sommige middelen werken, andere niet.
Hangt sterk van patient af en/of zijn/haar gevoeligheid voor (auto-)suggestie.
Ervaring in gebruik, ook van de patient, is nodig terwijl de patient kritisch moet blijven bij alles wat men slikt of moet ondergaan.
Dat geldt ook voor operaties, acupunktuur of andere behandelwijzen.
Bij de een doet het wat en bij de ander niets.

Overigens is de werking van homeopathische middelen klinisch nog nooit aangetoond.
En een registratie zegt hoofdzakelijk iets over of het gevaarlijk is voor de volksgezondheid of niet. Al dan niet 'werken' is daarbij niet aan de orde.

Doe gewoon waar je een goed gevoel bij hebt.
Overigens: discussieren doe je met inhoudelijke argumenten en niet met te stellen dat iemand er toch niets van snapt.
Dat kan anno 2013 echt niet meer.


met vriendelijke groet,
een homeopathie-gebruiker.

----------


## Flogiston

Bedankt voor deze versterkende woorden, Willem01!

----------


## ikke64

En daarbij....Hoe heet dit topic????.....

----------


## Adike

Ik ben dus wel een klassiek homeopaat. Homeopathische middelen worden niet meer handmatig geschud, daar het tegenwoordig geregistreerde middelen zijn. Homeopathische middelen zijn dus gecontroleerde middelen. Ik zie zelfs geen homeopathisch middel omdat die geleverd worden door een apotheek. Ik schrijf een middel voor en houdt mij aan geregistreerde merken en erkende apotheken. Ik heb met de homeopathische middelen die ik voor schrijf uitstekende resultaten. 

Een geregistreerd homeopatisch middel heeft zijn positieve werking bewezen anders zou dit middel niet geregistreerd worden, zie mijn eerdere citaten. 

Jammer dat ieder onderwerp verziekt wordt door een aanval op humeopathie en niet gaat over het onderwerp.

----------


## Adike

Ik houd geen pleidooi voor homeopathie. Homeopathie kan echter ingezet worden bij dit onderwerp. Als ik dat als klassiek homeopaat kenbaar maak, wordt ik gedwongen om allerlei onwaarheden over homeopathie te weerleggen. Zelf heb ik geen enkele behoefte om uit te leggen wat homeopathie is. Echter om onzin verhalen te laten voortbestaan zie ik ook niet zitten. Homeopathie is voor mij een middel om mensen te genezen en meer niet. Alleen het verbeteren van kwaliteit van leven staat bij mij centraal en het maakt mij niet uit met welke geneesvorm dit gebeurt. Als ik als natuurgeneeskundige, homeopaat en psychosociaal hulpverlener daaraan kan bijdragen dan zal ik dat niet laten en reageer ik op een topic.

----------


## ikke64

Terug naar de Topic!!

Anoniem D schrijft: Maar toch is het zo dat we nauwelijks seks hebben.
Ze wil wel meer zegt ze maar het gebeurd niet.
In het meest positieve geval is het 1 keer per maand, maar het soms dat ee 2, 3 zelfs 4 maand over gaan.

Waarom gebeurt het niet? Neemt geen van beide het voortouw. Is vermoeidheid een probleem, angst om "betrapt" te worden door de kinderen.
Kun je aangeven/ontdekken wat de oorzaak is. Kun je dat bwespreken met je vrouw. Succes...

Gr Ikke

----------


## Adike

In mijn praktijk is mogelijk: 

*Schematherapie* hiermee kun je met de gevoelens die het niet hebben van seks oproepen terug gaan naar het verleden. Door die gevoelens in het verleden te repareren, met behulp van de therapeut, veranderd het gevoel in het heden. Deze therapie werkt als er echte emoties loskomen, die emoties hebben een oorsprong. 

*Bachbloesem* verandert je psychische gesteldheid door het innemen van een mengsel van een aantal bloesems gedurende enige maanden in combinatie met gesprekken.

*Homeopathie* lichamelijke oorzaken kunnen de oorzaak zijn van het blokkeren van een seksuele relatie. Door de lichamelijke oorzaken op te lossen door homeopathische middelen in te nemen hersteld het seksleven.

*Aromatherapie* door het gebruik van etherische oliën in combinaties met massage technieken gebruikt als thuisopdracht kan de aandacht voor elkaar in combinatie met de werking van de oliën het seksueel contact herstellen.

*Cognitievetherapie* door het veranderen van gedrag en manier van omgang met elkaar kan een andere zienswijze het dilemma opgelost worden.

*Voeding* door het doornemen van de eetgewoontes en daar veranderingen in aan te brengen kan een voedingstekort of -overschot het probleem oplossen.

In therapie komen bovenstaande disciplines aan de orde indien ze van toepassing zijn.

----------


## Flogiston

> Anoniem D schrijft: Maar toch is het zo dat we nauwelijks seks hebben.
> Ze wil wel meer zegt ze maar het gebeurd niet.


Ik denk dat we hier de eerste vraag al te pakken hebben. Ze _zegt_ dat ze wel meer wil. Maar _wil_ ze ook echt meer?

Ik kan natuurlijk slechts gissen. Eén van de mogelijkheden is dat je vrouw eigenlijk helemaal niet meer wil, maar dat ze zegt dat ze wel meer zou willen. Een andere mogelijkheid is dat ze eigenlijk helemaal niet meer wil, maar dat ze er zelf volkomen van overtuigd is dat ze "eigenlijk" best meer zou willen, en dat ze dat dan ook zegt.

In dat laatste geval zou ze volkomen oprecht spreken, omdat ze echt van mening is dat ze eigenlijk vaker wil - ook al wil ze diep van binnen niet meer.

Dit zou iets kunnen zijn om samen te ontdekken. Mits je vrouw (en jijzelf) open staan voor een oprecht gesprek hierover. Als zij zo'n gesprek "alleen maar een hoop nodeloos gedoe" vindt, zal ze zich alleen maar verder van jou verwijderen.

Iets heel anders kan zijn: wat windt haar op? Een vrouw functioneert op sexueel gebied totaal anders dan een man. Ik spreek nu in algemeniteiten, maar gemiddeld genomen heeft een vrouw een veel, veel langere aanloop nodig. En die aanloop is ook veel meer gericht op sfeer, en niet op lichamelijkheid. Lichamelijkheid is juist een sfeerbreker. De sfeer moet geleidelijk worden opgebouwd, heel langzaamaan. Daarbij moet het gaan om de sfeer, en sex moet geen doel zijn. Dus als je een superromantische avond hebt waarbij alle gevoelens van verliefdheid steeds heviger terugkomen, maar de avond wordt afgesloten met een lieve zoen en een "welterusten", kan dat voor een vrouw een prachtige avond zijn - terwijl het voor de man een gigantische afknapper is.

Het probleem is dat het hier om de sfeer gaat. Ga je erover praten, dan ben je al snel aan het analyseren. Je bent oplossingen aan het zoeken voor een probleem. En dat terwijl jouw vrouw misschien juist heel sfeergericht is, in plaats van probleem- en oplossingsgericht. Het risico is dus dat zodra jij het probleem wilt gaan oplossen, jouw vrouw gevoelsmatig een steeds grotere afstand ervaart.

Of dit voor jouw vrouw ook geldt kan ik natuurlijk niet zeggen. Het bovenstaande is slechts wat ik in mijn vriendenkring meermaals heb zien gebeuren.

Ik realiseer me dat ik op deze manier geen kant-en-klare oplossingen kan geven. Toch hoop ik dat mijn gedachten bij jou iets triggeren. Als mijn woorden bij jou een lampje laten branden, zou dat jou al een eind op weg kunnen helpen. Maar ja, nu denk ik heel oplossingsgericht, en of dat de juiste weg is... Ik hoop het maar.

----------


## ikke64

Flogiston, volgens mij zijn je gedachten zeer juist. Het wordt pas echt een probleem als de vrouw aangeeft genoeg sex te krijgen op dit moment en er geen energie in wil stoppen om tegemoet te komen aan de behoefte van de man. Er zelfs eigenlijk liever niet over wil praten....

----------


## Willem01

Ja, maar naar mijn ervaring zeggen vrouwen wel eens ja, maar doen gewoon "nee".
En meestal omdat ze geen zin meer hebben in het "gedoe", en liever een confronterende discussie uit de weg gaan.
Maar laten we wel zijn, de huwelijken waarin beide partners na vele jaren huwelijk, nog dezelfde sexuele "drive" hebben,
is dat het merendeel? Ik heb die indruk niet.

De man, met uitzondering, wil altijd wel dankzij moeder natuur.
De vrouw zit heus anders in elkaar, alweer met uitzonderingen, die een voltooid gezin als een prima resultaat ziet en sex om de fun, toch anders beoordeelt dan het mannetjes dier.

Helaas Ikke, leer er maar mee te leven, want vreemdgaan is meestal geen goede oplossing.

Sterkte.

----------


## ikke64

Mee leren leven probeer ik al jaren. Maar dat wil nog steeds niet lukken. En vreemd gaan is misschi en een tijdelijke oplossing. Maar langzaam aan ga je denken dat alles beter is dan (vrijwel) sexloos door het leven gaan. Soms vind ik het zelfs spijtig dat ik zielsveel van haar hou....

----------


## Adike

Nou stellen dat een man altijd wel wil, gaat mij te ver. Het is wel degelijk bewezen dat seksuele behoefte leeftijdsgebonden is. Bovendien waarom worden vrouwen vaak voor slet uit gemaakt als zij geen seksuele behoefte zouden hebben.

Toch is het eerlijker om aan te nemen wat iemand zegt. Iemand kan wel zin hebben, maar toch iedere keer niet in de stemming zijn om daadwerkelijk tot actie over te gaan. Kijk maar bijv. naar depressies. 

Seks zien als een activiteit is niet bevorderlijk voor een relatie. Seks is een vorm van communiceren. Is de sfeer niet correct en de verhoudingen binnen de relatie niet dan is seksueel contact moeilijker en mondt het uit in een toneelstukje. Een kunstje wat geleverd moet worden en wat dan een bewijs voor de goede relatie zou moeten zijn. Een relatie kan waardevoller zijn als het gebaseerd is op oprechte belangstelling voor elkaars behoefte. Pas dan kun je toewerken naar een bevredigende relatie voor beide.

----------


## Willem01

Nou Adike, een man wil niet altijd wel. Laten we zeggen bijna altijd.

En ja, sex is geen kunstje dat even geleverd moet worden, maar evenmin een vorm van communicatie.
Ja als je pas gehuwd bent, OK.
En misschien voor vrouwen wel, maar ik heb dat nog niet kunnen ontdekken.

Wel weet ik dat een mannenlijf zijn zaadproduktie kwijt moet. Met dank (of niet?) aan moeder natuur.
Generaliserend:
Dus waar de "behoefte" van vele vrouwen afneemt bij het klimmen der jaren, blijft die bij een man vaak tot op hoge leeftijd bestaan.

Dus Ikke, je bent niet alleen.
Denk aan de engelse spreuk: Your right hand is your best friend. (tenzij je links bent natuurlijk).


Sterkte.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Willem,
Die hand gebruik ik natuurlijk regelmatig. Maar masturberen en vrijen, sex hebben is heel anders. Het gaat niet alleen om de lichamelijke bevrediging.
De interactie is buitengewoon belangrijk. Ik heb wel eens gezegt (heel bot) ik ben niet zo goed in het neuken van een lijk. 
De behoefte om te vrijen, de liefde te bedrijven is nog veel sterker dan alleen het klaar komen. De intimiteit, de...... Nogmaals neuken kan ik bij de hoeren (nooit geweest overigens, wel overna gedacht), al dat andere is "voelen" dat je leeft, dat je man bent, dat je gewaardeerd wordt, dat er van je gehouden wordt. enz. enz. enz.

----------


## Adike

Hallo Willem,
Enkele redenen waarom een man minder zin in seks zou kunnen hebben: aangeleerde onderdrukking van seksuele gedachten in de jeugd, een problematische relatie vrouwen, of traumatische seksuele ervaringen. Lichamelijke problemen zoals diabetes, obesitas of zwaarlijvigheid, hoge bloeddruk en hoge cholesterol, kanker, chronische en acute infecties, chronische nierziekten en hart- en vaatziekten, ernstige vermoeidheid, epilepsie, verstoring van de hormoonbalans, alcohol, medicatie tegen depressie, kalmeringsmiddelen, medicijnen tegen hoge bloeddruk, HIV medicatie, testosterongebrek, buikvet, laag dopamine-gehalte, erectiestoornis, faalangst, te weinig zelfvertrouwen, prestatiedruk, sleur, verveling, irritaties, ruzie, straffen van de partner, ziekte van een partner, de zorgrol hebben, geen aantrekkingskracht tot de partner door uiterlijk, ziektes, stoma, borstamputatie, geen enthousiasme, andere seksuele voorkeuren en fantasieën, schaamte voor zijn seksuele interesses, deze niet durven delen met de partner, extreme fantasieën, romantische fantasieën die niet passen bij het ideaalbeeld van de man en/of vrouw, de seksbeleving is niet verenigbaar met de relatie die hij met zijn partner heeft, liefde en seks niet verenigbaar in de relatie, porno en internetseks, geen lichamelijke chemie meer hebben. 

Uiteraard gelden voor vrouwen ook veel van bovenstaande voorbeelden. Maar het is echt een fabeltje dat alleen de man altijd wil. De seksuele behoefte veranderd bij heel veel mensen tijdens het leven. Het is een fabeltje dat de man altijd wil en altijd kan.

----------


## Flogiston

Natuurlijk zijn er altijd uitzonderingen en bijzondere gevallen.

Het gaat in deze discussie echter niet om uitzonderingen, maar om het gemiddelde, om "de gewone man". Voor die gewone, normale, gemiddelde man gaat de uitleg van Willem wel degelijk op.

----------


## Willem01

Ja Adike,

Goeddeels met je eens. Zoals ik ook al schreef is "altijd zin" natuurlijk onzin.
Als iemand iets mankeert, tja dat kan de lust laten verdwijnen. En zo zijn er nog meer redenen.

Maar naar mijn mening is bij sommige mensen het geen trek hebben te wijten aan uitgekeken zijn, hij/zij boeit me niet meer.
"mijn vrouw is een mooi boek, maar ik heb het uit". Mensen verschillen en ook nog eens principieel een verschil tussen man en vrouw.
Met dank aan de natuur.
Jij weet ook wel dat de natuur ons opzadelt met een wezenlijk verschil in beleving.

Wij in Nederland denken dat we alles met praten kunnen oplossen. 
Vaak leidt dat tot niets (polderen) en bovendien heb je daar altijd minimaal 2 voor nodig.
Jammer voor Ikke, dan is er voor hem dus geen oplossing binnen zijn huidige relatie.

Het is soms therapeutisch op een forum als dit je hart eens te luchten, maar echt oplossen?
Daar is meer voor nodig. Daar heb je een "willige" partner voor nodig.
Naar de hoeren gaan is geen oplossing, beter is een contact site waar je ook vrouwen kunt ontmoeten met ook zulke
problemen. Al dan niet met medeweten van de respectievelijke partners.

En als je dat ook niet wil, dan moet je je maar schikken in je lot.
En dat poogde ik Ikke duidelijk te maken.
Er zijn nu eenmaal mensen met een hoge en een lage behoefte aan seksueel "vermaak", of hoe je ook wil noemen.

Misschien een beetje flauw, maar als je veel van elkaar houdt zou een vrouw ook wel eens zin kunnen "faken".
Ook dat hoort bij lief zijn voor elkaar.

Sorry Ikke, mijn sympathie heb je, maar een oplossing moet je zelf vinden binnen je eigen mogelijkheden en durf.

----------


## Adike

Tja en ik ga er van uit dat beide wel een seksuele relatie willen, alleen daar niet aan toe komen. Ik haal dit uit wat er geschreven is door de man. Therapie wil niet altijd zeggen eindeloos praten, maar actief aan de gang gaan met het inzichtelijk maken van de problemen en dan werken aan een oplossing. 

Door te stellen dat één van de 2 niet wil, kom je in een gevaarlijk gebied. Dit kan heel veel kwaad doen aan een goede relatie. 

Ergens niet aan toe komen wil niet zeggen dat je dat niet wil. Denk aan andere dingen waar men ook niet aan toe komt terwijl men dat wel wil. Bijv. bos en strand wandelingen, uit eten, bezig zijn met een hobby, vrienden bezoeken. Het zit dan gewoon niet in je planning opgenomen en slibt er iedere keer weer doorheen. 

Verwijt een ander niet dat iets niet gebeurt.

----------


## ikke64

Sorrie Adike, ik merk dat je niet weet waar je over praat. Je doet een aanname, dat beide sexen wel een sexueele relatie willen. Neem nou van mij aan dat deze aanname volledig fout is. Ik weet, helaas, uit ervaring dat er vrouwen, maar ook mannen, zijn die daar totaal geen interresse in hebben. Die geen energie of moeite willen steken in hun sex leven, gewoon omdat ze er niets om geven, dat het voor hen niet of zo min mogelijk hoeft. Die echt niet (mee) gaan naar een sex therapeut of wie dan ook die hen, (de partner die voor zijn/haar gevoel te kort komt,) mogelijk zou kunnen helpen.

Willem bedankt voor je sympathie ;-) Mooi geschreven die laatste regel. Ik begin steeds meer te durfen, sta voor steeds meer oplossingen open.
De toekomst zal het allemaal leren.

----------


## Adike

Ik neem aan dat als een echtpaar een seksueel probleem hebben dat ze dat dan ook hebben. Anders vraag je geen hulp op deze site. Niet logisch is om een vraag niet serieus te nemen.

Als je mijn verhaal leest, dan stel ik dat zelfs in het leven de belangstelling van man en vrouw tijdens het leven verandert. Het is meer een wonder als partners geen seksuele spanningen hebben tijdens hun leven. Ik heb nergens gesteld dat seks moet in een relatie. Echter de vraagsteller heeft problemen op dit gebied met zijn partner.

Het risico is aanwezig dat iets kapot wordt geschreven, wat niet kapot had hoeven gaan. Namelijk een relatie. Deze relatie kan met of zonder seks zeer waardevol zijn en mag niet verzanden in een discussie gebaseerd vermeende onwil van een partner.

----------


## Flogiston

Je aanname is misschien fout...

In dit geval wordt geen hulp gevraagd door een echtpaar, maar door de man. De man heeft dus een probleem. Zo te lezen heeft de vrouw dat probleem niet, of zoveel minder dat zij geen reden heeft om aktie te ondernemen.

ikke64 ziet dit heel scherp.

----------


## Adike

Het echtpaar is tot de conclusie gekomen dat het seks hebben op zich geen probleem is, maar dat het er gewoon niet van komt. Lees ik in het verhaal van de man. Het maakt eigenlijk niet uit wie van de 2 hulp zoekt, je zult toch met zijn tweeën een weg moeten vinden bij seks. Wie zegt dat de vrouw geen hulp zoekt, dat is volledig onbekend en kan in overleg met de partner gaan. Het is in ieder geval geen reden voor het echtpaar conclusies te trekken.

----------


## Flogiston

Doe dat dan ook niet... Leg de ander geen woorden in de mond...

----------


## Willem01

Beste Adike,

Je hebt wellicht veel ervaring met al je therapiën.
Maar sommige dingen laten mij wat twijfel over je levenswijsheid.

Conclusie trekken waar niet aangegeven kan helemaal mis zijn. Dus beter dat je dat niet doet, al is het met de beste bedoelingen.
Houd je maar bij de homeopathie.
Toepassen van logica vereist veel ervaring plus aanleg tot logisch denken.

Met dank aan Flogiston.

----------


## ikke64

Bedankt voor jullie support Willem01 en Flogiston. Sommige mensen denken de wijsheid in pacht te hebben. Maar hebben niet te mogelijkheid om zich in te leven in de gedachte, beweegrede, enz. enz. van hun mede mens.
Adike, ik geloof best dat je goed zult zijn op jou vakgebied ?!?!?!? Echter van dit onderwerp heb je geen kaas gegeten en weet niet wat er in de echte wereld speeld.

Er zijn geen problemen op deze wereld, alleen uitdagingen.......

----------


## Adike

Ik trek nergens conclusies. Het valt mij op dat er iedere keer gedacht wordt voor de vraagsteller en zijn vrouw. Zo dwaal je af va de kern en kom je nooit tot waar het werkelijk omdraait. Uiteraard heb ik ook mijn levenservaring en daarnaast heb ik gestudeerd om dichter bij jezelf te komen. Met cognitieve gedragtherapie en schematherapie kom je als cliënt dichter bij jezelf en de ander. De therapeut is een hulp middel. Een therapeut hoeft bijvoorbeeld niet seks-, drugs- of alcoholverslaafd te zijn. Ik beweer dus nu niet dat de vraagsteller seksverslaafd is of zijn partner frigide.

----------


## Flogiston

Beste Adike, ik geloof direct dat je vol zit met goede bedoelingen.

Maar hier hoor je van drie verschillende mensen dat jouw tips de plank misslaan.

Respecteer dat alsjeblieft.

----------


## Adike

Tja en ik stel dat ik geen enkele conclusie wil trekken. Ik sla niet graag de plank mis en ik vul niets in voor dit echtpaar. Zelfs kan ik nergens tips ontdekken die ik gegeven zou hebben aan dit echtpaar. Seks is namelijk iets wat heel privé is en iedereen voor zichzelf moet uitzoeken. Wat bevalt en wat niet. Waar gaan we verder mee en waar stoppen we mee. Het gaat mij echter te ver om "de schuld" bij één partner te leggen, zonder mij daar verder in te verdiepen. Maar dan van beide kanten. Uit niets is gebleken dat de partner van de vraagsteller negatief t.o.v. hulp staat.

----------


## Flogiston

Je hebt nu van meerdere mensen gehoord dat we er alle vertrouwen in hebben dat je vol zit met goede bedoelingen.

Laat dat voldoende zijn. Je hoeft niet persé het laatste woord te hebben, toch?

Ik stel voor dat we terugkeren naar het onderwerp.

----------


## henk57

Ik ken je probleem,

In mijn geval, 32 jaar getrouwd en al een flink aantal jaren heet mijn vrouw totaal geen zin meer in seks in de breedste zin van het woord, Geen enkele mogelijkheid om dit te keren, ondanks de vele pogingen die ik gedaan heb. Keer op keer is er wel wat aan de hand om eronderuit te komen, Hoofdpijn, misselijk, moe, koud, warm, en ga zo maar door. 

Ik wordt er, op z'n zachts gezegd een beetje flink moedeloos van, Wat te doen om het tij te keren.

Please help.

----------


## Adike

Toch lijkt mij de aangewezen weg om in therapie uit te zoeken waar de blokkade zit. Ik zou daarbij kunnen helpen met cognitieve-, schema en/of hypnotherapie.

----------


## Geronimo

Beste henk57,

Is dat gebrek aan zin in seks er indertijd plots gekomen, of geleidelijk aan? Bij plotse verandering kan dat aan aan verandering in de hormonen liggen (menopauze bijv). Als het geleidelijk aan gekomen is zou ik denken aan een typische 'neerwaartse spiraal' bij lange relaties. Wij zijn 10 jaar getrouwd (3 kinderen), en wij zaten onlangs aan het begin van zo'n spiraal denk ik (misschien de eerste toer rond, als je het zo wil zien). Bij ons kwam dat (en ik vermoed dat dit bij de overgrote meerderheid van de koppels zo is) gewoon door verkeerde veronderstellingen over elkaar. Ik dacht dat ze het niet leuk (meer) vond dat ik haar tijdens de dag af en toe eens een hint naar seks gaf (haar eens bij haar billen vastpakken, kus in haar hals, dubbelzinnige opmerking e.d.) omdat ze daar al een paar keer negatief op had gereageerd, of er gewoon schijnbaar niet op reageerde, dus deed ik dat niet meer, waardoor ze dus ook zelden echt opgewonden was voor de seks. 
Terwijl zij dan weer dacht dat ik enkel geïnteresseerd was in de seks zelf om 'mijn driften te koelen', omdat ik enkel nog mijn best deed haar op te winden als het eenmaal duidelijk was dat we seks gingen hebben. Uiteindelijk ging ik dus veelal iets 'intiems' doen (knuffelen, strelen) om te polsen of ze zin had ik seks, terwijl ik soms ook eens behoeft had een een gewone knuffel. Resultaat was dat zij dus weer die intimiteiten probeerde te vermijden uit 'vrees' dat er seks van ging komen (eerst ontkende ze dat, maar ze gaf uiteindelijk toe dat ze dat onbewust blijkbaar toch deed).
De seks zelf was dan wel nog goed, en we hadden nog een keer of 3 in de maand seks, maar er wrong toch wat.
Uiteindelijk begonnen we ons ook aan elkaar te ergeren in kleine details, wat dan ook weer nog eens de sfeer bedierf, zodat zij daardoor ook nog eens minder zin had en ze begon te 'zagen', waardoor ik dan weer weinig zin had nog lief/attent/romantisch te zijn en daar ga je dan in je spiraal!

Uiteindelijk hebben we er dan eens goed over gepraat, zijn er tal van verkeerde veronderstellingen over elkaar naar boven gekomen, knuffelen we veel meer (zónder seks) en heeft ze opnieuw wat meer zin in seks (of ten minste zin om zin te krijgen). Ik ben nog altijd degene met de meeste zin, maar ik kan er nu beter mee om omdat ik haar nu ook beter begrijp, en ben ik niet teleurgesteld als ze eens niet op mijn avances ingaat.

Wat ik dus maar wil zeggen: praat met elkaar! Ongetwijfeld zitten jullie ook met een berg verkeerde veronderstellingen (of zelfs vooroordelen: mannen willen enkel seks om de seks, vrouwen hebben nooit zin) over elkaar, of zit er iets anders scheef. Hoe verder je natuurlijk in die spiraal zit, hoe moeilijker om er uit te geraken.
Of is het gewoon niet spannend/romantisch meer? Heb je haar onlangs bijvoorbeeld nog eens onverwachts een bos bloemen gekocht, eens lekker gaan eten... zomaar, zonder iets terug te verwachten?

----------


## Adike

Of onverwacht en ongevraagd een huishoudelijke taak overnemen, is ook een blijk van liefde. Belangrijk is inderdaad de irritaties uit de lucht weg te nemen en je te verdiepen in wat de partner prettig vindt.

----------


## ikke64

Henk57 heel herkenbaar.
Geronimo, ook heel herkenbaar... Helaas, we hebben vaak een poging gedaan om er over te praten... Echt open is ze nooit over sex en ook onze gesprekken hebben niet iets tastbaars opgeleverd. Op dit moment hebben we eens in de 14 dagen/drie weken sex. Geen geweldige sex.... Gewoon een voldoende... Op meer hoop ik al niet echt meer, en zal er mee moeten leren leven.... Lukt op dit moment redelijk.

----------


## Geronimo

> Of onverwacht en ongevraagd een huishoudelijke taak overnemen, is ook een blijk van liefde. Belangrijk is inderdaad de irritaties uit de lucht weg te nemen en je te verdiepen in wat de partner prettig vindt.


Inderdaad. 
Dit werkt uiteraard in beide richtingen: ook een man heeft op tijd en stond wel eens een blijk van liefde nodig. 'Seks, dus' denken veel vrouwen, maar dit is verre van waar. Een lieve blik, een lief woord of een goeie knuffel kunnen al een wereld van verschil betekenen. Een man wil ook geapprecieerd worden.
Seks kan uiteraard ook wel een blijk van liefde zijn, maar dan moet het om 'meer dan seks alleen' gaan: met overgave, niet met tegenzin, 'de liefde bedrijven' zoals dat dan heet. 
Het moet wel van twee kanten komen, anders werkt het niet

Ikke64: hebben jullie dan gewoon seks of bedrijven jullie dan (in jouw ogen) de liefde? Geniet zij ervan, of laat ze jou gewoon toe 'haar lichaam te gebruiken'? 
In ons gesprek vroeg ik mijn vrouw wat zij liever zou hebben: dat ik minder zin had in seks, of zij meer, waarop ze onmiddellijk antwoordde dat zij liefst wat meer zin zou hebben. Ze genoot dus duidelijk nog wel van seks, en vond het toch ook belangrijk.

----------


## ikke64

Geronimo, dat is wisselend, soms vrijen we hartstochtelijk, en genieten we duidelijk alletwee. Soms ook is het meer van, kom maar, dan hebben we dat weer gehad... Dat laatste voelt niet goed overigens...
Ik zal die vraag: ik minder of zij meer eens aan haar stellen. ben benieuwd....
Verder staat jou verhaal van vrijen voorop, sex hebben en vrijen kan in mijn ogen iets heel anders zijn. Je kunt je gelukkig prijzen met zo'n eerlijk antwoord. Ik hoop dat zij, op welke manier dan ook, wat vaker zin gaat krijgen....
Bedankt voor je interesse.

----------


## Geronimo

Zolang zij er, al is het maar soms, duidelijk ook nog van geniet zou ik zeker de moed niet opgeven (tenzij ze heel goed toneel kan spelen, dan).
'kom maar, dan hebben we dat weer gehad...' is inderdaad echt niet leuk, dan voel je je echt alsof je haar 'gebruikt' hebt. Gelukkig nog maar een paar keer meegemaakt.

Het lijkt me duidelijk dat jij (net zoals ik, trouwens) vooral de intimiteit nodig hebt en dat het best/liefst ervaart via seks, maar niet noodzakelijk.
Zijn jullie nog op andere manieren intiem? Knuffelen, zoenen, handje vasthouden...? 

Wij nu veel meer dan voorheen:
Als ik voorheen 's morgens in bed zin had in seks, begon ik met knuffelen, waardoor zij al onmiddellijk wist hoe laat het was als ik in bed begon te knuffelen (wat eigenlijk niet altijd zo was), waardoor ze dat, als ze geen zin had, probeerde te vermijden (grotendeels onbewust blijkbaar). En op den duur ook niet alleen in bed. Bijgevolg hadden we dus niet zo veel intiem contact meer meer zonder seks, tenzij er duidelijk geen seks van zou komen (kinderen erbij, in het openbaar...). Dus was dé manier om wat intimiteit te hebben: seks. Dus wilde ik op tijd en stond seks, en dus dacht zij dat ik enkel geïnteresseerd was in seks...
Na ons gesprek ben ik haar bewust af en toe 's morgens in bed beginnen knuffelen, duidelijk zonder seks te verlangen. Nu doen we dat bijna elke morgen, en de laatste tijd soms zelfs op haar eigen initiatief, wat anders praktisch nooit gebeurde. En gewoon het feit dat zij het initiatief neemt tot iets intiems, doet ongelofelijk veel deugd! En af en toe komt er dan ook wel eens seks van, die dan behoorlijk passioneel kan zijn...

----------


## ikke64

Bij ons spelen de zelfde problemen. Ja, we houden regelmatig handje vast. Zelfs buiten met de hondjes uitlaten. Het is heel moeilijk voor beide om knuffelen los te zien van sex. Ik knuffel graag, heerlijk, zij geeft er minder om. Net als bij jou vrouw speelt de angst om meer te "moeten" een belangrijke rol. Met vlagen gaat het heel goed, soms minder. 
Als je lang geen sex hebt gehad is knuffelen of het knuffelen ook erg moeilijk, de hormonen gieren dan vaak door mijn lijf....
Maar het lukt mij eigenlijk altijd me te beheersen. Gelukkig... 

En ja, initiatief van haar kant zou geweldig zijn, spreekt waarderig uit, liefde uit, gevoel uit, tederheid uit. Dat heb ik af en toe nodig....

----------


## Geronimo

De angst om meer te 'moeten' is ondertussen weg, denk ik (of ik merk er toch niks meer van). Ik denk niet dat ze zich hiervan bewust was, tot ik haar erop wees. Eerst ontkende ze het zelfs voor ze het een paar dagen later toch toegaf, dus ik denk dat ze door ons gesprek ook wel is beginnen nadenken. Ik had haar ook heel duidelijk gemaakt dat ik ook behoefte heb aan gewoon knuffelen en dergelijke, en dat seks voor mij 'de liefde bedrijven' betekent: vieren dat je elkaar graag ziet. En dat daarom een relatie zonder seks voor mij niet zou werken (of er moeten duidelijke redenen voor zijn). Ze heeft dat duidelijk wel ter harte genomen. Ze wist gewoon niet dat ik de zaken zo zag, denk ik.

Om die angst weg te krijgen zal je moeten proberen haar te 'herconditioneren' (klinkt verschrikkelijk, alsof je een hond aan het trainen bent...) dat knuffelen en seks twee aparte (weliswaar intieme) zaken zijn die niet op elkaar hoeven te volgen. Gewoon veel knuffelen zonder seks. En eerst misschien best op een vast tijdstip (vb 's morgens voor het opstaan): als je het dan eens niet doet, is de kans groot dat ze het toch mist en het spontaan zelf doet of erom vraagt. Dan weet je dat die angst weg is. De eerste keer dat mijn vrouw zich enkele weken geleden 's morgens spontaan tegen mij neervlijde voelde ik me fantastisch!

----------


## ikke64

Ik kreeg van haar het antwoord: Jij minder vaak.... Ik ben er wel klaar mee... Zal wel iets fout doen, of ben waardeloos in bed....Probeer er wel mee te leven..... 

Bedankt voor het delen van je ervaringen, ben er van overtuigd dat het bij veel stellen wel zo zal werken.
Veel plezier en intimiteit voor de toekomst gewenst.

----------


## Geronimo

Een man mag nog zo zijn best doen, soms is het gewoon de vrouw die bepaalt dat de man waardeloos is in bed. Een vrouw moet wíllen genieten. Als zij daar maar ligt te liggen of in haar hoofd het boodschappenlijstje voor de dag erop nog eens overloopt, mag je nog zo je best doen, maar het zal geen goeie seks worden. (omgekeerd gaat uiteraard net zozeer op).
Veel vrouwen hebben nog steeds het idee (bewust of gewoon onbewust meegekregen door opvoeding/geloof/samenleving) dat genieten van seks enkel is weggelegd voor mannen. 'Nette meisjes houden niet van seks' e.d. Dit is ook het algemene idee in de huidige samenleving: een man die veel seks heeft is een echte man, een vrouw is een slet/hoer. Het feit dat (naar men beweert) 1/4 van de vrouwen er nooit in slaagt een orgasme te krijgen ligt volgens mij voor een groot stuk hieraan. Ik denk niet dat er in mijn tijd in de lessen 'seksuele opvoeding' ooit is gesproken over het vrouwelijk orgasme...
Zou dit niet aan de basis van jullie probleem kunnen liggen, dat ze zichzelf niet toestaat (hoogstwaarschijnlijk onbewust) om écht te genieten? Als jullie seks hebben en zij geniet er ook van, komt ze dan effectief klaar? Niet dat dit een noodzaak is om ervan te genieten, maar er is toch wel duidelijk een verschil, denk ik (vrouwen op dit forum: spreek me gerust tegen...)

----------


## ikke64

Die kans is groot. Ze is altijd een beetje bang om de touwtjes uit handen te geven. Houdt graag controle. Vroeger minder dan nu... Dus daar zou best een deel van het probleem kunnen liggen. 
Een andere mogelijkheid is een slechte ervaring. Dat er zo'n 15 jaar geleden iets gebeurt is... Zij beweerd van niet. Ja, ik wilde te snel sex na de geboorte van de jongste?!?!? Mij staat dat niets meer van voor de geest. Ik ben me daar niet bewust van geweest. Toen heeft ze het me ook niet verteld.
En of ze "effectief" klaar komt... Wat is effectief?!?!? Mogelijk houd ze reserve.... 
En inderdaad opvoeding zal een rol spelen. Haar vader hield ziels veel van zijn kinderen maar zij mochten dat niet weten?!?!? En uit onze verkeringstijd. Dat jullie het doen weet ik, maar niet onder mijn dak!!!! Allemaal mogelijkheden, maar zolang ze het onderwerp zoveel mogelijk vermijd komen we er nooit uit.

----------


## Geronimo

Het feit dat ze het onderwerp zo veel mogelijk vermijdt is al een duidelijk teken dat ze er zich niet op haar gemak bij voelt. Nu, ik denk dat er veel mensen zijn die niet vlot over seks kunnen praten, zelfs met de persoon waarmee ze seks hebben, maar als je een probleem wil oplossen moet je er wel over kunnen praten, natuurlijk.
Als ze de touwtjes niet graag uit handen geeft, zal dat ongetwijfeld leiden tot minder genieten. Maar dat is ook een veelvoorkomend probleem. Om je volledig over te geven aan de ander moet je die ook volledig kunnen en wíllen vertrouwen! Dat blijkt voor veel mensen veel moeilijker dan men denkt! Bij een gewone massage bijvoorbeeld hebben veel mensen al moeite zich echt volledig te ontspannen. Geef je haar bijvoorbeeld soms een massage, en kan ze zich daarbij volledig ontspannen? Misschien iets om te proberen?

----------


## ikke64

Het probleem is waarschijnlijk dat het voor haar nog steeds geen probleem is. Dat was het even toen ze, een tijd geleden ontdekte dat ik op het punt stond vreemd te gaan. Na dat gesprek hebben we enkele weken wel goede sex gehad. Helaas is daar niets meer van over. Ik zou het haast weer zover laten komen ;-) Ook onze gesprekken in die periode hebben geen vruchten afgeworpen, problemen aan het licht gebracht of mogelijke oorzaken boven gehaald. Kortom. Terug bij af.....

----------


## Geronimo

Dat is natuurlijk wel erg spijtig. Ik kan geloven dat je er moedeloos van wordt.
Zolang zij er geen probleem mee heeft is er geen probleem. Is wel een klein beetje kortzichtig, of zelfs ronduit egoïstisch eigenlijk.
En het haar probleem maken door continu te moeten dreigen met vreemdgaan lijkt me nu ook weer niet bepaald gezond voor de relatie op de lange duur. Dan wordt het seks afdwingen, en zal je je er zelf ook niet goed bij voelen, denk ik.
Hoe kun je het dan op een andere manier haar probleem maken? heb eigenlijk niet onmiddellijk een idee...

----------


## ikke64

Bedankt voor het meedenken. En ermee drijgen zal ik niet doen. Wel ben ik er van overtuigd dat ik de kans pak mocht die zich voor doet. Voor een vrouw zal dat wel makkelijker zijn als voor een man. Ik wil weer eens genieten maar vooral laten genieten. Samen genieten. Dat mis ik vooral.

----------


## Geronimo

Leest ze graag/veel? Misschien anders eens voorstellen dat ze een erotische thriller of zo leest?

Wat je anders nog eens kan proberen is misschien het 'koekje van eigen deeg': zelf ook eens geen zin meer hebben iets te doen dat je samen regelmatig doet (en jij best niet zo belangrijk vindt, maar zij net wel). Lijkt me echter ook wel niet ideaal om moedwillig je relatie nog meer onder druk te zetten, maar als praten niet werkt, hoe kan je het dan anders duidelijk maken.

Ik vind het jammer dat veel mensen niet beseffen hoe belangrijk seks is binnen een relatie. Voor velen is seks blijkbaar iets compleet optioneels: als er tijd over is en je hebt er alletwee zin in, dan kan het, maar enkel en alleen dan. Als je jong en pas getrouwd bent is dat allemaal goed en wel, maar eens er kinderen zijn... Seks moet veel meer 'de normaalste zaak van de wereld' zijn, waar je gewoon tijd voor aan de kant zet (zonder dat het routine hoeft te worden). Velen weten niet wat voor boost (goeie) seks kan zijn voor zowel jezelf als je relatie. Zeer spijtig!

----------


## ikke64

Lieve mensen,
Al mijn voorgaande postings ten spijt moet ik helaas vermelden dat mijn vrouw en ik sinds eind vorige maand gescheiden zijn. Alles in goed overleg. Ik ben vreemdgegaan. Heb een affaire gehad. Het is me overkomen. Toen dat uit kwam bekende mijn vrouw mij dat ze al een jaar of 5 niet meer van mij houd. Voor ons lijkt de scheiding de juiste oplossing zodat we, ieder apart, toch weer gelukkig kunnen worden....

----------


## mirthe340

hihi

----------

